# Futures Brokers - Tricom?



## anitarc (6 May 2009)

Hi Everyone,

I was wondering if anyone has had any experience trading with Tricom with futures? I am currently with Halifax and paid the big $$ for a daytrading course! IB software seems ok, MF Global software crashed while trialling it and Maquarie is sooooo $$$$$$!!

Any help greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Pager (6 May 2009)

*Re: Futures Brokers -Tricom?*

Im pretty sure Tricom use the IB platform, its just like a third party type agreement, not sure how it works maybe it just has a Tricom logo on it 

For over the phone they will be more, i started with Tricam and back then trading 1 Spi contract think it was about $20 per side plus GST.


----------



## Richard Dale (8 May 2009)

*Re: Futures Brokers -Tricom?*



Pager said:


> Im pretty sure Tricom use the IB platform, its just like a third party type agreement, not sure how it works maybe it just has a Tricom logo on it




Tricom uses the Saxo Bank trading platform.


----------



## long88 (8 May 2009)

*Re: Futures Brokers -Tricom?*



anitarc said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has had any experience trading with Tricom with futures? I am currently with Halifax and paid the big $$ for a daytrading course! IB software seems ok, MF Global software crashed while trialling it and Maquarie is sooooo $$$$$$!!
> 
> Any help greatly appreciated!!




i am with tricom or spectrum live (they both going to same place). anyway richard dale is correct, they are using saxo bank for future, fx, commodities.

options is run on IB platform.


----------



## Timmy (8 May 2009)

*Re: Futures Brokers -Tricom?*



anitarc said:


> I was wondering if anyone has had any experience trading with Tricom with futures?




The guys here on ASF with the most experience seem to use IB for their futures broking requirements.  That could be useful info?


----------



## Trembling Hand (8 May 2009)

*Re: Futures Brokers -Tricom?*



long88 said:


> i am with tricom or spectrum live (they both going to same place). anyway richard dale is correct, they are using saxo bank for future, fx, commodities.
> 
> options is run on IB platform.




So is it really futs or just linked CFDs? Does it execute into the Futs markets?


----------



## anitarc (10 May 2009)

*Re: Futures Brokers -Tricom?*

Thanks everyone, appreciate your help! I have tried to download the IB demo platform but could not add my own idicators to have a proper play. Over the phone they said I would have to join up to really try the charting. Has anyone found IB's charting software difficult to use, Saxo seems so simple but then again I am use to it! Thanks again everyone for your help!!


----------



## paulchow2k (11 May 2009)

*Re: Futures Brokers -Tricom?*

IB's charting is difficult to use but you can export the data to other charting package:

IE: multicharts or ninjatrader



anitarc said:


> Thanks everyone, appreciate your help! I have tried to download the IB demo platform but could not add my own idicators to have a proper play. Over the phone they said I would have to join up to really try the charting. Has anyone found IB's charting software difficult to use, Saxo seems so simple but then again I am use to it! Thanks again everyone for your help!!


----------



## anitarc (13 May 2009)

*Re: Futures Brokers -Tricom?*

Thanks again everyone ;-)


----------

